# Where do I find SPs?



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys, help!  Im mostly surrounded by NTs and NFs....occasionally I meet some SP or SJ, but it seems to be pretty rarely...where do I find you guys? Where do you usually hang out?

Cheers!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Anywhere people do stuff like sports there should be plenty.
Or at least the ratio will be better.
I've noticed a lot of SPs in indoors climbing facilities etc.
If you are not finding to many of them you might want to work on your typing skills.
A lot of the SPs I know about now where not stereotypical SPs right away.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lol where don't you find them


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

movie theater, kickball fields, tennis courts, sports bars, other restaurants, on the road in my car, work, and on my couch.

Those take up most of my time. :wink:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

SPs and SJs make up more than half of the population. You probably do see them, just without realizing it. 

Maybe try meeting different types of people? Try common entertainment places. The movies and sports related places are great places to start, like above said.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Everywhere where there is stupid or intelligent physical work to do. On football fields, in baseball courts, in laboratories, in animal shelters, on the top of a mountain, in a kayak, in a soup kitchen, on archaeological digs...

Anywhere where you can do something.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Tell me some of your interests. You probably want some activity that many SP/SJs go to that you'd also enjoy doing or talking about. 

If you go to a sports event yet hate it, that will make it more difficult to strike up good conversations with people there. Especially if you're introverted.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe I should reformulate my question  Where can I meet "normal" SPs?  I can meet a whole lot of SP weirdos on the street, but that´s not what I want. I want to find friends with similar interest to hang out and have fun with. My problem is, at the moment, I don´t work nor study, so it´s a bit more difficult to find someone. I do take some courses and go to meet ups. On the meet ups, there are mostly Ns, in my opinion. 

And how do you meet people in the movies, lol? Or in a coffee bar? That´s a bit strange I think. Maybe in a club....but...also for tennis, you need to already have a partner, right?
I´m not so much into sports though. I mean, I prefer individual sports, like jogging, swimming or yoga....hmm...haven´t tried meeting people there yet....other than that, all kinds of arts (music, visual, dance...), travelling, paintball, clubbing...


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

LittleOrange said:


> club....but...also for tennis, you need to already have a partner, right?


Nope, not necessarily. I'm just starting a new group where I don't even know who's gonna be in it, so they will all be new to me!


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

How do you only meet NF's and NT's? SJ's and SP's make up 70% of the population


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm....well, idk....ok, my roomates: ENTP, ENFJ, INFJ, ISFP guy (whom I rarely see as he travels often for job), ISxx guy, probably SJ (not much in common with), friends: INFP, INTJ, ISFP (whom I also rarely see and he´s much older then me, not much in common with), dated: INFP, ENTJ, ESTP (not much in common with, just for fun)....so as you can see, it´s mostly Ns...with some S´s with whom I don´t have much in common with lol. But also, where do I find "smart" S´s?

I had much more SP friends before...but this is since I moved to another city.


----------

